# Where did all of the 10 mm ammo go?



## Grenadier (Dec 20, 2010)

Just curious to see if anyone has seen any recent full power 10 mm hollowpoint offerings from the major manufacturers?  

It seems that the only one left out there that's readily available is the tried and true 175 grain Winchester Silvertip (1290 fps, 175 grain bullet), along with the folks from Double Tap.


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 20, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Just curious to see if anyone has seen any recent full power 10 mm hollowpoint offerings from the major manufacturers?
> 
> It seems that the only one left out there that's readily available is the tried and true 175 grain Winchester Silvertip (1290 fps, 175 grain bullet), along with the folks from Double Tap.



I haven't really seen any anywhere.  I think that the success of the .40, the shorter version of the more powerful 10mm, has really affected the 10mm market.  10mm is a little too strong for most casual shooters so there isn't a market for it.


----------



## Jack Meower (Dec 20, 2010)

Beats me.  I have a Glock 20 and I can't afford to shoot it.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 21, 2010)

One of the gun rags just did an article on the 10 a few months back.  Had a lot of info about current ammo manufacturers.  I'll see if I can dig it out of the stack some time tonight.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Dec 21, 2010)

American Handgunner, 2010 Special Edition, Vol. 67.  PP64, "The 10mm, Returning to the Mainstream?"

The brands they list: Double Tap, Glaser (Blue and Silver), Winchester, Buffalo Bore, Hornady, American Eagle, Cor Bon, Federal, CCI/Speer, PMC, Blazer, Remington, and UMC.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Skpotamus (Dec 25, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Just curious to see if anyone has seen any recent full power 10 mm hollowpoint offerings from the major manufacturers?
> 
> It seems that the only one left out there that's readily available is the tried and true 175 grain Winchester Silvertip (1290 fps, 175 grain bullet), along with the folks from Double Tap.


http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=10mm

Hornaday XTPs are about all I can find


----------



## Skpotamus (Dec 27, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=10mm
> 
> Hornaday XTPs are about all I can find




BTW, that link has a pulldown menu for just about any ammo you can think of that's still produced today.  I use it for deal hunting quite a bit.


----------

